# Advice on first time lab



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

I am looking at buying my first lab and need all the help I can get. Is it absoulutely necessary to have a kennel or is it OK to let the dog roam the backyard and come in the house some? I definitely want a good hunting lab but also want a dog for the family. I plan on doing training with a professional trainer and working with the dog myself.

Thanks for any input and advice.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You should have a fenced yard or a kennel, any dog will need to be left out side from time to time.

It should never ever ever ever be allowed to wander unsupervised, it will develop back habits and get killed by a car or some other bad thing. Leaving a dog loose unsupervised is the absolute worst thing you can do.

Keep the dog in the house when you are home and it will be a far better hunting dog, the better the bond with you and your family the better the dog will be in every respect.

Join a training group and train the dog your self its easy to do. Use the money you would save to build your kennel and dog house.

Use your budget to pay a pro to Force fetch train your lab, after he has been hunted a year, if you ever need to which almost all well bred labs do not need.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree with Bobm.

Other things to consider-
How much do you value your lawn? Dogs can really tear up grass, dig holes, poop all over etc.....kennels help keep that to a minimum.

How much time will the dog be out there? Maybe a crate inside the house would be a better option? My dog spends up to about 5 hours in his crate in the house. My yard looks better, my dog is safer, and I personally feel better knowing my dog is safe and secure.

Different strokes for different folks!!


----------



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a fenced backyard but it is not a large backyard.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

thats fine all they do is sit and watch the world go by waiting for you to come home


----------

